# A Liquid Leather question?



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Went and picked up my liquid leather from the factory this week, top man and great service, however can anyone tell me once you have applied the cleaner, conditioning cream and dye how long have you left it before using the conditioning cream again?  The instructions state apply twice a year


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would do it every six months :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I would do it every six months :roll:


lmao :lol:


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

IMHO I feel applying treatment is as often as you feel the need, more often the better.
The leather is no different to your shoes, skin and so on. Conditioners and creams are cheaper than replacement leather.
As my letaher is exposed to a lot of sun, I try and use it very regular.
If they are kept clean, just damp each section with a wet cloth and apply the conditioner.
The warmer it is, the quicker it absorbs. This may be a problem in the UK, even summer........if you blink and miss it :lol: 
Get the interior warm and it works well.

Don't be tight, do it often and the seats will keep looking good....smell great also 8)


----------

